# Kona tend to snap in half?



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

How do you guys think? I have heard a lot of bad stories against Kona. It kinda hold me back from buying a discounted fire mountain. Is there a problem with their design & welding?


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Not anymore so than any other bike company. How many stories is "a lot," and who are these stories coming from?


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Yes, Konas snap in half and explode in a glorious and horrific blast if you ride them too hard.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've seen a Stinky huck a 40ft gap...
Gotta be tough to handle that!


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Deep Thought said:


> Not anymore so than any other bike company. How many stories is "a lot," and who are these stories coming from?


Do a search on google of "kona snapped", and then something like" specialized snapped" or "giant snapped". You will get the idea.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

zskf1 said:


> How do you guys think? I have heard a lot of bad stories against Kona. It kinda hold me back from buying a discounted fire mountain. Is there a problem with their design & welding?


Where did you hear about it. There's no doubt there are a few that broke but a lot? It'd be more like people repeating the same few stories they hear. If Kona is known to snap then they'd be out of business already.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> Where did you hear about it. There's no doubt there are a few that broke but a lot? It'd be more like people repeating the same few stories they hear. If Kona is known to snap then they'd be out of business already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


I would like to think that way, but just can't figure out why there are more pics and posts about snapped kona than snapped specialized or giant? try to search it yourself

Perhaps kona make super strong frames that encourage to do things they won't do on a specialized or giant?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

zskf1 said:


> I would like to think that way, but just can't figure out why there are more pics and posts about snapped kona than snapped specialized or giant? try to search it yourself
> 
> Perhaps kona make super strong frames that encourage to do things they won't do on a specialized or giant?


What kind of riding do you do?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> What kind of riding do you do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


Trail, plus a bit pavement. No crazy dirt jump or downhill. But I do enjoy ride fast on downhill section.


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

There are a lot of documented stories about Kona's snapping, but I would attribute that to the fact that from what I've seen Kona owners tend to put the bikes through a lot more abuse than say Giants or Treks. The Kona brand seems to be associated with bikes that can take big jumps. 

Needless to say every Youtube video I've seen of a Kona snapping was pretty obviously due to a bad landing and would have destroyed any bike.


----------



## SteezusChrist (Mar 1, 2012)

Not all Konas snap in half.
Some will snap in thirds and fourths.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Buy and ride a Kona with the same confidence you would any other brand.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Pick the right tool for the job and use as intended. It will not break. None if my frames break yet and I'm a klutz. If you try to huck a 5 footer to a flat landing on an xc bike well you are asking for it. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> Pick the right tool for the job and use as intended. It will not break. None if my frames break yet and I'm a klutz. If you try to huck a 5 footer to a flat landing on an xc bike well you are asking for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


I think the highest drop here is around 2 feet. do you think fire mountain can hold itself facing that?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

zskf1 said:


> I think the highest drop here is around 2 feet. do you think fire mountain can hold itself facing that?


How's your landing skill.


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> How's your landing skill.


just beginner


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

zskf1 said:


> I think the highest drop here is around 2 feet. do you think fire mountain can hold itself facing that?


Why don't you read the reviews. This is Mountain Bike Reviews, after all. Go do some reading, and get back to us. Or you can wait until we do the reading for you...

I actually did a Google search, and it lead back here to the reviews on this site.
Homework, Junior.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Kona has been producing DH & Freeride frames before most other companies got in the game. Kona sells thousands of frame builds at a relatively lower cost than their competition. Kona was and still is the "go-to" fleet bike supplier for many Bike Park resorts.

So, a very long history in the DH & Freeride scene, combined with price points that gets quality bikes into the hands of the masses and supplying hundreds, if not thousands, of bikes for resorts around the world will no doubt see incidents of frame failures.

One needs to research the ratio of frames delivered to market vs frame failures and use this simple equation of "apples-to-apples" approach to understand that Kona bikes, in general, are not more prone to failure than other manufacturers frames.


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

DavyRay said:


> Why don't you read the reviews. This is Mountain Bike Reviews, after all. Go do some reading, and get back to us. Or you can wait until we do the reading for you...
> 
> I actually did a Google search, and it lead back here to the reviews on this site.
> Homework, Junior.


How do you know I didn't?

I saw people praise the solid frame. But how could a manufacturer that has a reputation of bad quality make an indestructible bike? Besides, I'm not sure what is their idea of "solid", since the trail they mentioned could be some unpaved flat surface like the one closest to me. So shouldn't I ask people who has more experience?



Boulder Pilot said:


> Kona has been producing DH & Freeride frames before most other companies got in the game. Kona sells thousands of frame builds at a relatively lower cost than their competition. Kona was and still is the "go-to" fleet bike supplier for many Bike Park resorts.
> 
> So, a very long history in the DH & Freeride scene, combined with price points that gets quality bikes into the hands of the masses and supplying hundreds, if not thousands, of bikes for resorts around the world will no doubt see incidents of frame failures.
> 
> One needs to research the ratio of frames delivered to market vs frame failures and use this simple equation of "apples-to-apples" approach to understand that Kona bikes, in general, are not more prone to failure than other manufacturers frames.


Didn't saw many kona before, so I assume it is a much smaller manufacturer. If kona downhill bikes are really that popular, then I won't be surprised why there are many frame failure


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

zskf1 said:


> How do you know I didn't?
> 
> I saw people praise the solid frame. But how could a manufacturer that has a reputation of bad quality make an indestructible bike? Besides, I'm not sure what is their idea of "solid", since the trail they mentioned could be some unpaved flat surface like the one closest to me. So shouldn't I ask people who has more experience?
> 
> Didn't saw many kona before, so I assume it is a much smaller manufacturer. If kona downhill bikes are really that popular, then I won't be surprised why there are many frame failure


Then you have more reading to do.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

You've let internet rumor cloud your judgement and predispose you toward a negative view of Kona bikes.

There is no such thing as an indestructible bike.

*ALL bikes from any brand can break, will break, and have broken.*


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

chrisaz82 said:


> You've let internet rumor cloud your judgement and predispose you toward a negative view of Kona bikes.
> 
> There is no such thing as an indestructible bike.
> 
> *ALL bikes from any brand can break, will break, and have broken.*


Of course, just some break more often than the other


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

Again, I think you're letting the bias of information dictate your perception.

There is no information whatsoever that indicates that Kona's snap more often than others. When you consider the huge amount of Kona Stinky frames still being sold and used without issue I think you'd find the failure rate is rather low.

Aside from that, you also need to consider the actual failure and how it happened. Every case of Kona frame failure I've seen the frame DID NOT break at the welds. In fact every case I've seen on youtube was either:

1)The fork failed. Kona doesn't make the forks so this is hardly their fault.
2)The downtube snaps. This happens when you case a landing, hard and will snap the downtube of ANY bike due to the stresses the head tube angle puts on the downtube when you land front wheel first.

For what it's worth, I don't own nor will I ever own a Kona bike so my opinion isn't influence by the "my brand is better" bias. Not because I have a problem with them, but simply because the Kona name comes at a premium price that I'm not willing to pay.


----------



## junaidi (Sep 24, 2012)

No snap if the frame is steel.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

junaidi said:


> No snap if the frame is steel.


Trust me, that's been proven false time and again


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

zskf1 said:


> I think the highest drop here is around 2 feet. do you think fire mountain can hold itself facing that?


I've landed some 1 or 2 foot jumps on my Fire Mountain without issues. Learn how to land properly and you should be fine.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jeffj said:


> Buy and ride a Kona with the same confidence you would any other brand.


This a hundred times over.

But if you must feel better about your meaningless internet searches, look up "snapped" or "broken" Gary Fishers; that ought to make you feel better about Kona. And for what it's worth, I've beaten my two Fishers for 16 and 7 years, respectively with absolutely no issue; and I am not kind to bicycles.

People don't make internet postings telling you how their frames didn't break so you're only getting to see the negative end of things. I just did a quick search on "Kona Fire Mountain break" and the only results were people telling you it "won't break the bank" or people who can't spell brake right. I think you're going to be fine.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I usually have to sneak up on Konas very carefully, because sometimes they just break in half as soon as they see me coming........


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Well if a 350 lb Clyde friend of mine can huck with his hoss for 7 years and not crack his frame I'd say they are pretty tough frames.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

junaidi said:


> No snap if the frame is steel.


I have snapped a lot of steel frames when I was younger.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I beat the crap out of my Kona Dawg Supreme, has taken a beating for 7 years under my 235 lb butt, yes they stink. Great service and customer support. Would buy another in a minute.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> I usually have to sneak up on Konas very carefully, because sometimes they just break in half as soon as they see me coming........


Did you hold your breath? It helps


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

looks like I have been seriously misled by the information I saw online... Appreciate all of you for correcting me



scorchedearth said:


> I've landed some 1 or 2 foot jumps on my Fire Mountain without issues. Learn how to land properly and you should be fine.


I do have a question about that. When I read a thread teaching people how to land a bike, it said one should always land with two wheels together. But on the video following, as well as some other demonstration on youtube, there are also some people land with their rear wheel first (not that much like a trial bike, but you can still notice it). So I wondering if there is a different between those two technologies? And which way would suit HT bike better?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Technology? 
If the landing is a slope (transition) not flat then landing both wheel together is not a bad thing but if it's flat then you want to land the rear first then let the front touch down, or risk getting ejected from the front on the landing, the term superman comes to mind.. Landing rear first also smoother than both wheel together.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe the OP should read, Kona owners are more likely to break their bikes in two.


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

mimi1885 said:


> Technology?
> If the landing is a slope (transition) not flat then landing both wheel together is not a bad thing but if it's flat then you want to land the rear first then let the front touch down, or risk getting ejected from the front on the landing, the term superman comes to mind.. Landing rear first also smoother than both wheel together.


Very helpful, thanks

Haha, I mean technique. Just finished an essay about technologies. That word is all over my head now


----------



## gavinda (Feb 25, 2012)

well ive just broken my kona frame a couple weeks back  . 12 years, dont know how much mileage, untold fun and a bit of pain. 

it cracked at the head tube about 60 miles into a century trail ride. 


so I went out and bought another kona. 

dont sweat it dude, every bike is breakable, but if you use them in the manner they were designed then you shouldnt have any issues.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you have Kona confused with Cannondale...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you have Kona confused with Cannondale...


Oh No! You didn't


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just watch some videos of the stuff they can do on Youtube!

Whistler Mountain Bike Park's Elements of Perfection -- Soul - YouTube

Downhill freeride nwd10 and kona footage.wmv - YouTube

MTB freeride/downhill on Kona stinky 2009 - YouTube

desmond kolish kona stinky roof drop - YouTube

10 & 11yr Duo hit 30 footer on Kona's Stinky 2-4 & Bass - YouTube

Nuff said...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Theres a lot of broken konas because theres a lot of konas out there, period. They have a reputation for being extremely strong frames, and they are... so people ride them for years and years, extremely hard. 

Everything aluminum will break eventually. Konas seem to hold out longer than most, and kona owners tend to ride them harder and longer.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

zskf1 said:


> How do you guys think? I have heard a lot of bad stories against Kona. It kinda hold me back from buying a discounted fire mountain. Is there a problem with their design & welding?


we have two crmo steel HTs from Kona, one of them, the Lavadome, gets a lot of use, including XC racing, now having a130mm fork with a frame designed for a 50mm.

I'd glady buy another steel HT from Kona.

We also have a Kona al. FS bike that has been raced several seasons: Still rockin'


----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)

I am 6ft tall and weigh around 200lbs. Pretty sure my lack of technique beats up my bike pretty bad...mine hasn't broken!

Kona Mahuna 2011


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you have Kona confused with Cannondale...


Think he is confused with TREK. my buddy has a Superfly and if you look at it wrong it snaps. He is on his 5th frame.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Eckstream1 said:


> I've seen a Stinky huck a 40ft gap...
> Gotta be tough to handle that!


I didn't realize anyone was watching me do that.....


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> Theres a lot of broken konas because theres a lot of konas out there, period. They have a reputation for being extremely strong frames, and they are... so people ride them for years and years, extremely hard.
> 
> Everything aluminum will break eventually. Konas seem to hold out longer than most, and kona owners tend to ride them harder and longer.


ding ding ding we have a winner :thumbsup:

Say bike co's have a 0.5% failure rate.....someone like Kona or Giant or Trek will have larger numbers of frame failures compared to some little shop that makes & sells a few hundred a year....


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

This happened to my buddy not more than a week ago. It's a 2012 Kona blast, it happened on his way to class, on pavement...


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

DUDE!.....did he get hit by a car??....attacked by a great white??...

.....seriously I hope he is OK...that is gnarly.....


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol! First thing I asked was if a bear attacked him. He says he was just riding it to class, was climbing a steep hill standing up, and next thing he knows he's faceplanting the ground.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

My '06 Fire Mountain is still going strong. I don't think there's anything wrong with Kona.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

A bad batch always happens. It doesnt seem to happen often, but everyone gets the random bad frame. That certainly sucks though, that looks bad! Not even on a weld... 

My 08 dawg is still going strong, even stretched out to 140mm of rear travel and crashed pretty badly more than a few times


----------



## zskf1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Shark said:


> ding ding ding we have a winner :thumbsup:
> 
> Say bike co's have a 0.5% failure rate.....someone like Kona or Giant or Trek will have larger numbers of frame failures compared to some little shop that makes & sells a few hundred a year....


I just don't think the number of Kona is comparable to the number of Giant or Trek... at least I haven't see a lot of them


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

maybe i hasnt read enough to hear everyone kept saying that kona frames are damn tough~ so i just went out grab the 1st unit i saw & also the last unit available at where i am~ 

could be just me that why would i wanna ride same bikes as everyone else like trek/giant~? makes me feel like i'm riding some rental~ 

with lifetime warranty on kona frames, i guess it will be my last worry other than riding injuries huh~? regarding snapping frames, its interesting to know that some are looking at HT to take jumps or flying DH rite~? i'd look for an AM design to do AM trails~ 

in all, i couldnt be more glad and enjoying my kona with confidence every weekend~


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

88kona88 said:


> maybe i hasnt read enough to hear everyone kept saying that kona frames are damn tough~ so i just went out grab the 1st unit i saw & also the last unit available at where i am~
> 
> could be just me that why would i wanna ride same bikes as everyone else like trek/giant~? makes me feel like i'm riding some rental~
> 
> ...


"I heard it on the internet so it must be true" lol.

-S

P.S. up late?


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> "I heard it on the internet so it must be true" lol.
> 
> -S
> 
> P.S. up late?


yea, trying to read up internet i guess huh~ hehe..


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> "I heard it on the internet so it must be true" lol.
> 
> -S
> 
> P.S. up late?


yea, trying to read up internet i guess huh~ hehe..


----------



## Greeny (Nov 21, 2009)

i just snapped my *Kona* today

*Pedal:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

88kona88 said:


> makes me feel like i'm riding some rental~


You brought up a good point because I've seen Kona rental in a few parks, if they are easy to break, no one would use them.:thumbsup:


----------

